# SubDomain und Aliasdomain



## f0rd42 (9. Apr. 2009)

Hi

also entweder stimmt da was nicht, oder ich bin zu bleede 

Wenn ich eine Subdomain einrichte (Hauptdomain acme.com, subdomain: test.acme.com) dachte ich immer (bin das so von aderen Systemen gewöhnt), dass für die Subdomain ein eigener Webbereich (wenigstens, wenn nicht sogar eigene User, Statistiken, Datenbanken, etc.) angelegt wird.

Bei mir (ISPConfig 3, letzte version (nicht svn)), wird jedoch nur ein "Alias" eingerichtet, was ich eigentlich bei "Aliasdomain" erwartet hätte ....

Noch etwas: wo kann ich denn in der Version 3 den externen MTA einstellen? in der 2er hätte ich es anhand der Screenshots und Admin Guides gefunden, aber in der 3er nicht?!?!?!

Danke

Andre


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2009)

> Wenn ich eine Subdomain einrichte (Hauptdomain acme.com, subdomain: test.acme.com) dachte ich immer (bin das so von aderen Systemen gewöhnt), dass für die Subdomain ein eigener Webbereich (wenigstens, wenn nicht sogar eigene User, Statistiken, Datenbanken, etc.) angelegt wird.


Nein, wieso sollte das der fall sein? Du legts ja eine Subdomain für ein bestehndes web an, also zeigt dies auf das gleiche Web.

Wenn Du einen eigenen Webbereich haben willst, dann legst Du einfach ein neues web an und gibst sub.domain.com in das Domain Feld an.



> Noch etwas: wo kann ich denn in der Version 3 den externen MTA einstellen? in der 2er hätte ich es anhand der Screenshots und Admin Guides gefunden, aber in der 3er nicht?!?!?!


Die Einstellung gibt es nicht da sie nicht nötig ist. Wenn Du einen externen MTA verwendest dann legst Du ja im mail Modul einfach keine lokale Domain dafür an.


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Apr. 2009)

Hi Till

danke für die Antwort. Was ich dann aber nicht verstehe, ist der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen einer Subdomain und einer Aliasdomain .... ist doch dann vom Prinzip her das gleiche ....

Wenn ich Deinen Beispiel folge und unter Sites eine weitere Domain hinzufüge bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Domain muss eindeutig sein" ....

ich habe z.B. die Domain "acme.com" angelegt und will nun die Domain "test.acme.com" anlegen, nur das lässt er nicht zu. Bei beiden klicke ich unter "Auto Sub Domain" das "WWW" an ..... 
oder muss ich bei der Hauptdomain dann schon den vollen hostnamen, also "www.acme.com" und für die zweite DOmain "test.acme.com" angeben und das "AutoSubDomain" weglassen????

f0rd42



f0rd42


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2009)

> Was ich dann aber nicht verstehe, ist der wirkliche Unterschied zwischen einer Subdomain und einer Aliasdomain


das ist ganz einfach. Eine Aliasdomain kann eine subdomain sein, muss es aber nicht. Viele hoster geben Ihren Kunden kostenlos eine bestimmte Anzahl an subdomains gratis dazu aber eben keine "anderen" domains, wie sie bei einem normalen Alias Eintrag möglich sind. Also bietet ISPConfig die Möglichkeit der getrennten Freischaltung un Limitierung von Subdomains und aliasdomains.



> ich habe z.B. die Domain "acme.com" angelegt und will nun die Domain "test.acme.com" anlegen, nur das lässt er nicht zu.


Natürlich lässte er das zu. Solange Du nicht das Limit in der Anzahl die für den Client gesetzt ist überschritten hast udn die Domains unterschiedlich sind. acme.com und test.acme.com sind unterschieldliche Domains.


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Natürlich lässte er das zu. Solange Du nicht das Limit in der Anzahl die für den Client gesetzt ist überschritten hast udn die Domains unterschiedlich sind. acme.com und test.acme.com sind unterschieldliche Domains.


Bei mir sagt er da aber "Domain muss eindeutig sein" ?!?!?!? und ich mache genau das (acme.com und test.acme.com)


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von f0rd42:


> Bei mir sagt er da aber "Domain muss eindeutig sein" ?!?!?!? und ich mache genau das (acme.com und test.acme.com)


Geht doch, siehe screenshot. Du hast mit Sicherheit bereits eine gleichlautende Domain als domain, subdomain oder aliasdomain angelegt.


----------



## f0rd42 (11. Apr. 2009)

geht nicht (siehe screenshot) 

ich habe nur diese eine DOmain angelegt (Bild 1) und will die in Bild zwei anlegen.
Die Limits stehen alle auf "-1"

Komisch 


---Edit: Vergesst es .. geht doch, es war, wie Du gesagt hattest

*schäm***


----------



## f0rd42 (13. Apr. 2009)

ich krieg ne Kriese .... 

nachdem ich nun die subdomain bearbeiten wollte, kam es zu Fehlern. Beim Troubleshooting habe ich nun gesehen, dass die domains

www.acme.com und test.acme.com irgendwie aus dasselbe hinauslaufen, denn auch beim Aufruf von www.acme.com komme ich auf die Seite von test.acme.com (sehe ich, weil ich 1, gen gleichen Fehler erhalte und zweitens der Inhalt von test.acme.com und nciht von www.acme.com kommt ?!?!?!?

Beide Domains sind angelegt (web2 und web5), haben eigentlich die richtigen Inhalte und sind auch die einzig konfigurierten Domains.

BTW: bei dem eigentlichen Problem von test.acme.com handelt es sich um ein Problem mit PDO:
---cut---
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'PDOException' with message 'SQLSTATE[3D000]: Invalid catalog name: 1046 No database selected' in /var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/includes/classes/class_pgv_db.php:299 Stack trace: #0 [internal function]: PDOStatement->execute(Array) #1 /var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/includes/classes/class_pgv_db.php(299):
---cut---

Ich nutze auf test.acme.com PHPGedView, welches PHP 5.2 vorraussetzt. DIeses hatte ich vom Centos Testing Repo installiert, kann es sein, dass ich mir damit mein ISPConfig zerschossen habe?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Andre


PS: Frohe Ostern


----------



## f0rd42 (13. Apr. 2009)

gut, php Probleme gelöst, aber das Problem, dass www.acme.com und test.acme.com sofort nach dem Anlegen von test.acme.com beider nur noch auf test.acme.com verweisen ist irritierend ......


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2009)

So wie Du es beschreibst sieht mir es eher danach aus dass Du sie als sub oder aliasdomain angelegt hast. Und Du bist absolut sicher dass Du sie beide als getrennte Websites angelegt hast und nicht etwa als subdomain oder aliasdomain?


----------



## f0rd42 (13. Apr. 2009)

Hi Till

ja, aber das Problem hat sich gelöst. Sobald auf der einen Seite ein Fehler auftritt, schaltet er (wie und warum auch immer) auf eine andere Seite um ....

Bleibt noch das PDOException Problem .... kann das was mit ISPConfig3 zu tun haben?

Andre


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2009)

Zitat von f0rd42:


> Bleibt noch das PDOException Problem .... kann das was mit ISPConfig3 zu tun haben?


Nein. ISPConfig selbst verwendet und konfiguriert nichts im Zusammenhang mit PDO.


----------

